# Were those crucified in the 1st Cent. naked?



## Romans922

When people were crucified in the first century, were they stripped of all their clothes (naked)?

I'm preaching on Gn. 3:7-13 and have seen a few commentators make this reference to Jesus at His crucifixion.

I am looking for some reliable sources.


----------



## py3ak

Edersheim thought not - at least not in Judea.


----------



## Peairtach

Even if Christ had a loin cloth, as usually depicted, it is still true that He was deprived of most of His clothes.

The spiritual lessons, particularly about atonement/covering are rather obviously on the surface of Scripture and intended by the Holy Spirit to be mined by teachers of God's Word.



> And he said to them, "Therefore every scribe who has been trained for the kingdom of heaven is like a master of a house, who brings out of his treasure what is new and what is old." (Matt 13:52,ESV)





> they divide my garments among them, and for my clothing they cast lots.(Ps 22:18)





> And when they had mocked him, they stripped him of the purple cloak and put his own clothes on him. And they led him out to crucify him.(Mark 15:20)





> And Jesus said, "Father, forgive them, for they know not what they do." And they cast lots to divide his garments. (Luke 23:34)





> When the soldiers had crucified Jesus, they took his garments and divided them into four parts, one part for each soldier; also his tunic. But the tunic was seamless, woven in one piece from top to bottom so they said to one another, "Let us not tear it, but cast lots for it to see whose it shall be." This was to fulfill the Scripture which says, "They divided my garments among them, and for my clothing they cast lots." So the soldiers did these things, (John 19:24)


----------



## Phil D.

There is little question that the standard procedure under Roman rule in the 1st century was to crucify persons completely nude. The Roman historian Siculus (1 century BC) gave a graphic account that describes this aspect of the overall crucifixion process (Histories, 33.15). Seneca, who lived during the 1st century, described some unspeakably horrific things that some executioners did to their victims that could only occur by exploiting one's nakedness (Dialogue, 6). 

The Mishnah indicates that opinions among Jewish authorities were divided as to whether or not people should be stoned and "hung" naked (which often went together), or with just enough of a covering to provide a minimal amount of modesty (Sanhedrin, 6.4, 5).

It does occur to me that Jesus was of course turned over by the Jewish courts to be executed by the Romans.


----------

